# DIY Misting system



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I was wondering what I would need to build an expandable automated misting system? 
I found a great digital timer to run the system. I just need a breakdown of the parts.

I only have a few tanks (10g) and wanted to put a misting nozzle in the front of each. 
What parts would I need and what would be the minimum size pump needed to run the misters for about a min, 5x a day? My water is clean so I dont have to worry about a filter system.

I know mist king has a system but I think its overkill for smaller setups and a bit expensive, considering I have lots of parts laying around.
Any photos of your system would cool to see. 
Thanks!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I dont know but if cost runs above $99 i wouldnt do it...Mistking has a system for $99 that is only big enough to power 5-8 tanks i believe...maybe 10, honestly cant remember.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think a lot of people have tried to do it cheaper, but the mistking system still seems like it comes out cheaper in the end.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

What if I built a fogger system using a humidifier? Do I need to mist or just keep the humidity up? I want to keep the wood wet enough to cover with moss. I have some epiweb moss mix coming and want it to get nice and thick. 
I guess my question is, do I need to "water" the viv or just keep the humidity up?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

People tend to use humidifiers for the aesthetic appeal; sealing the tank normally takes care of humidity, atleast for me..

Misting is for epiphytes and breeding for the most part. There is also the convenience factor, which is why I have one of my own (MistKing). Also wonderful for larger tanks (70gal +) so that it provides good coverage to all plants, hi or low. Imagine doing that manually


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

You can buy all the parts to build an identical system, but it isn't worth it unless you are buying in a large volume.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

misting a 10 gallon 5 times a day for one minute will quickly turn your terrarium into an aquarium. a seconds timer, not a minute timer is needed. adequate drainage is IMO essential to a healthy misting system

secondly, (and i speak from experience since i have built DIY misting systems) the misting pumps commonly available for a decent price are of the solenoid type. they are VERY loud and quite prone to failure. whereas a diaphragm pump will run much more smoothly and quietly.

as others have said i would check out mist king and compare it to your other choices, and i think you'll come up with a clear winner.

james


----------



## Tex22seg (Dec 3, 2010)

If you just want to mist one tank I would make a diy misting system with various part from lowes that Is in tank (meaning no resivor just drawing from the false bottom). However for more than 2 tanks I would get a mist king. In the end it's cheper and easier.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

I've done two diy misting systems, just look for a used espresso machine that uses a pump to push steam. Or buy a replacement espresso pump for $40 on line, wire directly into a 120v plug, I use the mist heads from home depot or lowes, with 15 bar of pressure from the pump you get great mist 









If you have a timer that's the only costly part left


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

i rather like your idea on the coffee pump but how would you turn this 'Coffee Machine Pump ULKA EP5 *24 volt* 15 bar for home espresso coffee machines' just search on ebay (ps im in australia) into a mist pump do you put pump in resivior or whats up. not much knowledge on the whole misting thing. 

i have tried to hook up a weedkiller to mist heads but it shot out rain stram and not mist so i dont think there was enough pressure.

steps would be great i really like your idea i only have one tank


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

IMO the best way to save money on misting is to focus on reducing the price of the fittings. The misting assembly that is sold with most mistking systems is a giant contraption of a bunch of fittings. That cost $15 for a single vivarium. 

I came accross this idea because I find the misting assembly to be hideous in the vivarium so I was looking to streamline the bonus is that it actually turned out cheaper and I use fittings that are the more expensive line. 

The down side is I cant aim the nozzle its stuck in one position. But I find that to work very well for me. 

I use legris 3008 56 11 fittings and stick a misting nozzle in them. I drill through the glass. 2 parts and you have a misting nozzle. They come in packs of 10.

There are a variety of variations on this that you can do. Also you can use uniseals to put stems through, the bulkhead alone cost about $5 bucks and adds to the price alot and really isn't needed on a dart frog tank. So if you can avoid the bulk head or cut down on a number of fittings you can save money.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

rcteem said:


> I dont know but if cost runs above $99 i wouldnt do it...Mistking has a system for $99 that is only big enough to power 5-8 tanks i believe...maybe 10, honestly cant remember.


Not anymore. It's now $129. I have been told the price went up just because of the new packaging but I think the new timer has something to do with it as well.


----------

